# 2011 Cruze LS upgrade to 17in factory rims



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey i have the 2011 Cruze LS with the steelies. i want to get rims for my car and im kind of looking to get the factory rims from here.

Accessories Details

I see the price is almost 900 dollars without the tps monitoring system put in, am i able to take that out of the 16in steel rims and put them into the 17s? or should i find aftermarket rims to replace them? will i be looking at the same price?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

You should be able to swap the TPMS sensors out of the steelies, unless there is some reason that the sensors are differenct from the steel wheels to the alloys. I wouldnt think so. 
Take a look around at aftermarket rims and see if theres something you like. There will be more options for our weird bolt pattern later this year. You can do a better price than that aftermarket, but its all about finiding a style you like.
Remeber it will cost you 500 600 more for tires too.

Do you live in a northern state where you might want to keep the steelies for winter tire use?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tire Rack has a number of wheels to choose from. Some really nice wheels for nearly half that $900.

Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's about $500 for cheap aftermarket wheels, but they're so cost effective because they're not very good. Besides 1 brand? I would hold off for now, like TSU said more companies have already said they'll make wheels in our size once springs hits, and expect to pay about 600-900 for good aftermarket wheels, if not more


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Look on Ebay. I just saw this add *2011 Chevy Cruze 17" Wheels Rims w/ Tires Set 4 LKQ $637
*

Check it out. I though about snagging them up myself for my LS but I only have 6500 on my LS. Maybe when it is time to replace my tires.? Not that important to me now! I have other expenses(High School tuition etc).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

17" Alloy Wheels for 2011 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Set-4 | eBay

You can re-use your TPMS sensors but you'd still need tires. I just bought a set of these for my snows, shipping was reasonable too


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I have some 17" aftermarket rims on my LS and they are very good. Used Tirerack.com for everything and for $1134 I got all 4 wheels, tires, TPMS, mount and balance done. The thing is when you mount the new wheels on you have to recalibrate the TPMS to the vehicle which can be done at Discount Tires for like $30 unless you have the tool to do it yourself.


----------

